# Sassuolo - Inter: 19 agosto 2018 ore 20:30. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (16 Agosto 2018)

Sassuolo - Inter, partita della prima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 in programma domenica 19 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Mapei.

Dove vedere Sassuolo - Inter in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN a partite dalle ore 20:30

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Agosto 2018)

Partirà titolare Modric?


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Inter, partita della prima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 in programma domenica 19 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Mapei.
> 
> Dove vedere Sassuolo - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Forza Sassuolo, per una volta.


----------



## 7vinte (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forza Sassuolo, per una volta.



.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forza Sassuolo, per una volta.



Ma scusate. Dazn non ha la partita del sabato alle 20,30? Perché ha questa?


----------



## LukeLike (19 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Partirà titolare Modric?



Vediamo, è in ballottaggio con Vidal


----------



## Kaw (19 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma scusate. Dazn non ha la partita del sabato alle 20,30? Perché ha questa?


Le prime 3 giornate, per motivi climatici, non sono suddivise secondo le fascie orarie che avremo solitamente questa stagione. 
Quindi la scelta è stata fatta anticipatamente secondo un criterio che ora non ricordo, tipo Sky sceglie una partita, poi Dazn un'altra, poi Sky ne aveva 3 o 4 di fila da scegliere e così via. Rimane il principio che SKY ha 7 partite e Dazn 3.


----------



## hakaishin (19 Agosto 2018)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Le prime 3 giornate, per motivi climatici, non sono suddivise secondo le fascie orarie che avremo solitamente questa stagione.
> Quindi la scelta è stata fatta anticipatamente secondo un criterio che ora non ricordo, tipo Sky sceglie una partita, poi Dazn un'altra, poi Sky ne aveva 3 o 4 di fila da scegliere e così via. Rimane il principio che SKY ha 7 partite e Dazn 3.


Ah ecco!
Grazie mille


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2018)

Figuriamoci


----------



## Chrissonero (19 Agosto 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Vediamo, è in ballottaggio con Vidal


----------



## Love (19 Agosto 2018)

vincono a mani basse...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2018)

può succedere di tutto, dalla sorpresa sassuolo al classico 1-7 per l'inter


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2018)

per me vince facile l'inter, ma sono comunque curioso di vedere De Zerbi come allenatore del Sassuolo. L'anno scorso mi ha stupito parecchio. Allenatore da tenere d'occhio.


----------



## Djici (19 Agosto 2018)

a livello mai visti prima...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Agosto 2018)

Facile facile, doppietta di Icardi e gol di Lautaro.


----------



## malos (19 Agosto 2018)

0-6


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2018)

Si riparte . 

Vincono 0-3 doppietta di Icardi e gol di rovesciata di Lautaro


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Non succede... Non succede... Non succede..


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Al momento su DAZN si vede davvero bene.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2018)

Per me 0-2


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Quasi...Sassuolo.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma figurati se entra...


----------



## Wildbone (19 Agosto 2018)

Bel cartellino giallo, davvero. Ma sti arbitri cani, ancora che calcano i nostri campi?


----------



## Victorss (19 Agosto 2018)

Dalbert è un cesso di proporzioni leggendarie..


----------



## Wildbone (19 Agosto 2018)

Bella sta Inter presa a pallonate dallo Scansuolo.

(Ovvio che poi vinceranno, ma tant'è)


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Real Sassuolo - Inter


----------



## rot-schwarz (19 Agosto 2018)

l'inter inizia da dove aveva finito la scorsa stagione un gioco da schifo
questi escono al primo turno in champions


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma Modric è in panchina? Perché non gioca?


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Peccato, perché questi la portano a casa nonostante il pessimo gioco.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Agosto 2018)

Un altro giallo assurdo! Ma che?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Arbitraggio "leggermente" pro melme sino a questo momento...


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Rigore!!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Come non detto.... 

RIGORE!


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2018)

Rigore!


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma pure la domenica sera va in onda solo su Dazn? Solo ora l'ho scoperto... che vergogna.

Come sta giocando l'inter?


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2018)

*Goooooooollllllll Berardi*


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Berardi prossimo acquisto dell'inter...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma pure la domenica sera va in onda solo su Dazn? Solo ora l'ho scoperto... che vergogna.
> 
> Come sta giocando l'inter?



Male... Molto più Sassuolo...

Politano ed il "fenomeno" Lautaro inconsistenti...


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma pure la domenica sera va in onda solo su Dazn? Solo ora l'ho scoperto... che vergogna.
> 
> Come sta giocando l'inter?



a me sta dazn ha già rotto le palle. 
50 euro di sky mensili per vedere 2 partite stasera, vergognoso. 

quanto mai non ho disdetto.


----------



## Victorss (19 Agosto 2018)

Arbitraggio pessimo finora a favore delle melme..il rigore mi sembra generoso però..


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

...è calcio d'agosto...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2018)

Il telecronista di DAZN gliel’ha tirata in tutti i modi...

“Handanovic ad una parata dal record di Pagliuca”
“Berardi l’anno scorso giá 2 errori dal dischetto”

Per la vice tecnica rigore “molto dubbio”..... 

Tohhhhh!

Inter messa in campo in modo ridicolo... ma Spalletti é un genio....


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me sta dazn ha già rotto le palle.
> 50 euro di sky mensili per vedere 2 partite stasera, vergognoso.
> 
> quanto mai non ho disdetto.


Vergogna veramente, uno paga Sky per non vedere i match di punta serali. Se un giorno faranno la stessa cosa con CL ed EL giuro che disdico. Fine off topic.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2018)

figuriamoci se non vincono 2-1


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me sta dazn ha già rotto le palle.
> 50 euro di sky mensili per vedere 2 partite stasera, vergognoso.
> 
> quanto mai non ho disdetto.



Fa ridere questa cosa che la gente scopre che ogni settimana DAZN ha 3 partite...

Comunwue senza i rinvii su sky andavano anche le partite delle genovesi..


----------



## malos (19 Agosto 2018)

OT Intanto da altre parti doppietta di Silva.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Bel passaggio Lautaro


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> OT Intanto da altre parti doppietta di Silva.



Io ero rimasta a uno....


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Agosto 2018)

Figuriamoci se non la ribaltano con Keita e Perisic


----------



## Mika (19 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> OT Intanto da altre parti doppietta di Silva.



OT: il campionato spagnolo è perfetto per Silva, poca marcatura, spazi belli larghi e una volta che superi il tuo marcatore ci sono le praterie tra te e il portiere.


----------



## Solo (19 Agosto 2018)

Inter pessima nel primo tempo. Hanno sofferto parecchio sulla sinistra dove Dalbert si è fatto bucare più volte. Poco filtro dal CC anche perché i 3 trequartisti non aiutano. Arbitraggio scarso in generale. Pro Inter all'inizio, ma il rigore del Sassuolo è molto generoso, io avrei lasciato correre. Poi stessa roba su Asamoah e non fischia... Ah, il terreno di gioco è pessimo.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Agosto 2018)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a me sta dazn ha già rotto le palle.
> 50 euro di sky mensili per vedere 2 partite stasera, vergognoso.
> 
> quanto mai non ho disdetto.


Allucinante spero vadano tutti a spasso tutti quelli che ci lavorano


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Agosto 2018)

A voi come va Dazn? A me immagini molto buone (hd) ma ogni tanto per 3/4 secondi scala a qualità inguardabile, anche a voi?


----------



## odasensei (19 Agosto 2018)

Che schifo Berardi


----------



## Willy Wonka (19 Agosto 2018)

malos ha scritto:


> OT Intanto da altre parti doppietta di Silva.



Sta a vedere la fine che farà da noi Higuain..... Già me lo vedo


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2018)

mah sto var non può non intervenire sul rigore netto su asamoah



Controcorrente ha scritto:


> A voi come va Dazn? A me immagini molto buone (hd) ma ogni tanto per 3/4 secondi scala a qualità inguardabile, anche a voi?



rispetto a ieri per me decisamente meglio


----------



## juventino (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma come si fa a presentarsi con Asamoah esterno d’attacco?


----------



## Solo (19 Agosto 2018)

Comunque se Spalletti aggiusta la squadra (Perisic, Keita...) la possono vincere tranquillamente nel secondo tempo...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere la fine che farà da noi Higuain..... Già me lo vedo



Farà una grande stagione. Silva farà schifo.


----------



## Kayl (19 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere la fine che farà da noi Higuain..... Già me lo vedo



quelli li segnava pure kalinic


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> rispetto a ieri per me decisamente meglio



Guardi su Smart Tv? Niente perdita di qualità a tratti quindi?


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> A voi come va Dazn? A me immagini molto buone (hd) ma ogni tanto per 3/4 secondi scala a qualità inguardabile, anche a voi?



A casa mia va una meraviglia ma premetto che ho la fibra di tim.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (19 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> quelli li segnava pure kalinic



Appunto. Bravo lui eh, ma son due gol di m.


----------



## Controcorrente (19 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> A casa mia va una meraviglia ma premetto che ho la fibra di tim.



Fibra anche io, per questo non capisco le perdite di qualità... di media una ogni 5 minuti, ma molto fastidiose perché non vedi nulla


----------



## vota DC (19 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Farà una grande stagione. Silva farà schifo.



Cr7 è a secco, se Silva inizia decentemente è la prova di un campionato con difese ridicole e vari "alieni" non avrebbero potuto fare granché rimanendo qua.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Entra perisic...


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Fibra anche io, per questo non capisco le perdite di qualità... di media una ogni 5 minuti, ma molto fastidiose perché non vedi nulla



Qui non ha perso un colpo, ne ieri e ne oggi.


----------



## sacchino (19 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> quelli li segnava pure kalinic



Non scherziamo eh....


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Già per come sta seduto in tribuna naingollan...tanti di quei calci nel culo...


----------



## falconez (19 Agosto 2018)

Vecino da rosso comunque..


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Che giocatore ignorante che è Berardi però...


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2018)

arbitraggio indecente da una parte e dall'altra


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Che giocatore ignorante che è Berardi però...



...e gli hai fatto un complimento.


----------



## LadyRoss (19 Agosto 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Sta a vedere la fine che farà da noi Higuain..... Già me lo vedo



Per favore non gufiamo......(ho pensato anche io la stessa cosa...)...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> ...e gli hai fatto un complimento.



Nel dubbio fa sempre, sempre, la cosa sbagliata... 

Se penso che ce lo accostavano... brrrrr...


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> A voi come va Dazn? A me immagini molto buone (hd) ma ogni tanto per 3/4 secondi scala a qualità inguardabile, anche a voi?



Ma solo a me si vede bene ma con il video leggermente velocizzato? Sembra tipo un filmato anni 30, con la velocità aumentata. Sapete come risolvere questa cosa?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2018)

Noooo Boateng!


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Boateng...palo esterno.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Quasi Kevin Prince...


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma solo a me si vede bene ma con il video leggermente velocizzato? Sembra tipo un filmato anni 30, con la velocità aumentata. Sapete come risolvere questa cosa?



Chiudi l'applicazione e riaprila da capo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Chiudi l'applicazione e riaprila da capo...



Sono da PC


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2018)

cosa si mangia icardi (subito dopo boateng)


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono da PC



Chiudi il browser e riapri tutto.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Agosto 2018)

Madonna Berardi, ha i tempi di gioco di Bonaventura e il QI di Peter Griffin.


----------



## Schism75 (19 Agosto 2018)

Berardi ritengo sia davvero sopravvalutato. Sbaglia sempre i tempi per la giocata semplice o decisiva che sia.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Chiudi il browser e riapri tutto.



Provato, ma il problema persiste, ho anche provato con un browser diverso ma nulla. Mah. 
E' piu accentuato quando inquadrano il campo da lontano comunque.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma mi sto drogando o ci sono più interisti che "sassuolesi" allo stadio? Un po' come ieri a Verona, dove cantavano tutti "Juve, Juve!"


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Ma mi sto drogando o ci sono più interisti che "sassuolesi" allo stadio? Un po' come ieri a Verona, dove cantavano tutti "Juve, Juve!"



Non sbagli, ma è normale. Il Sassuolo è un club senza tifosi praticamente.


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Provato, ma il problema persiste, ho anche provato con un browser diverso ma nulla. Mah.
> E' piu accentuato quando inquadrano il campo da lontano comunque.



Molto strano...non so cos'altro suggerirti. Potrebbe essere la scheda video che va in sofferenza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> Molto strano...non so cos'altro suggerirti. Potrebbe essere la scheda video che va in sofferenza.



Sto provando sulla TV via PS4 ma da lo stesso problema. Credo sia un problema di DAZN.
Che poi la linea è ottima, ho la fibra di TIM.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2018)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Madonna Berardi, ha i tempi di gioco di Bonaventura e il QI di Peter Griffin.



L’analisi tecnica migliore fatta sul forum quest anno.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2018)

boateng asino


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sto provando sulla TV via PS4 ma da lo stesso problema. Credo sia un problema di DAZN.
> Che poi la linea è ottima, ho la fibra di TIM.



A questo punto sì. Io la sto guardando sul pc e va alla perfezione.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Provato, ma il problema persiste, ho anche provato con un browser diverso ma nulla. Mah.
> E' piu accentuato quando inquadrano il campo da lontano comunque.


Prova come browser Slimjet e fammi sapere.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2018)

Paratona di Consigli!


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Prova come browser Slimjet e fammi sapere.



Sempre uguale purtroppo. 
Grazie lo stesso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

5 minuti di recupero... auff...


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sempre uguale purtroppo.
> Grazie lo stesso


Allora è il servizio (osceno) il problema. Fortuna che non mi sono abbonato e non mi abbonerò.


----------



## Victorss (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma sto keitabbalde..la palla la passa qualche volta oppure gioca da solo?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2018)

Finita! Inizio flop per l'Inter.


----------



## 6Baresi (19 Agosto 2018)

"Non succede, ma se succede…". E' successo.


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2018)

daje abbiamo agganciato Inter e Lazio, con una partita in meno


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma perché non è entrato Modric?


----------



## Aron (19 Agosto 2018)

_meno male che l'Iiiiinter c'èèèèè_


----------



## Roten1896 (19 Agosto 2018)

comunque è tutta la partita che penso: ma cosa se ne fa l'Inter di PolitANO? 90 minuti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2018)

Spalletti ...... non ci ha capito una mazza.

Preso a pallate per 70’ nel finale sa solo organizzare un tutti nel mucchio..... 

L’Inter é il nostro target.


----------



## Wildbone (19 Agosto 2018)

Non mi faccio ingannare da questa falsa partenza, comunque. Vedrete che Spalletti troverà la quadra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (19 Agosto 2018)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> daje abbiamo agganciato Inter e Lazio, con una partita in meno



Bel colpo...


----------



## davidelynch (19 Agosto 2018)

Dispiace


----------



## davoreb (19 Agosto 2018)

Bene così. L'Inter un po' sfortunata ma veramente niente di che.


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Agosto 2018)

dispiace.


----------



## sacchino (19 Agosto 2018)

Bene così da domani lo spettro di Conte aleggerà sulla testa di Mr Permalosetti.


----------



## Freddy Manson (19 Agosto 2018)

godo, scandali


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Agosto 2018)

Che dispiacere.


----------



## alcyppa (19 Agosto 2018)

Siccome a questi va sempre bene faranno male le prime giornate così poi andranno diretti su Conte salvando la stagione e facendo benissimo le prossime 2-3...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (19 Agosto 2018)

Spalletti - se le cose andranno male - avrà il coraggio di dire che non gli hanno comprato nessuno?

Comunque godo... e anche tanto...


----------



## Raryof (19 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Finita! Inizio flop per l'Inter.



Sìììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììììì.
Comunque Berardi è scarsissimo, quando punta l'uomo bisogna chiudere gli occhi per non farli uscire dalle orbite per la tristezza.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Agosto 2018)

Pensavo che fosse la solita partita dove c-ulovic con due tiri in porta avrebbe fatto vincere l'Inter, invece non è stato così.


----------



## odasensei (19 Agosto 2018)

lol Magnanelli gli ha messo le palle in faccia a tutto il centrocampo 
Se solo Berardi non fosse così inconcludente finiva male 
Contento per De Zerbi


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2018)

Buona la prima.


----------



## koti (19 Agosto 2018)

L'anti-juve.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2018)

Una rondine non fa primavera, anche l'anno scorso avevano perso con il Sassuolo.

Poi mancava Skriniar, e infatti ha causato il gol Miranda.


----------



## juventino (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma Modric come ha giocato?


----------



## Cantastorie (19 Agosto 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché non è entrato Modric?



Il ballottaggio con Vidal non ha pagato


----------



## Victorss (19 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma Modric come ha giocato?



Non molto bene come tutta la squadra..l unico che ci ha provato fino all' ultimo è stato Vidal


----------



## juventino (19 Agosto 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Non molto bene come tutta la squadra..l unico che ci ha provato fino all' ultimo è stato Vidal



Ah ecco, leggendo il commento di [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] pensavo non fosse manco entrato


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ah ecco, leggendo il commento di [MENTION=19]Darren Marshall[/MENTION] pensavo non fosse manco entrato



E' stato un Modric talmente impalpabile che non sembrava neanche fosse in campo.


----------



## falconez (19 Agosto 2018)

Spalletti su Sky sta dando la colpa(anche) al campo indecente “ ...di terriccio riportato che ti si attacca sotto gli scarpini,puoi mettere i tacchetti di alluminio,di gomma,alti,bassi,è la stessa cosa...”.
Mancava solo dicesse che si attaccava solo agli scarpini dei suoi giocatori.....ridicolo


----------



## Davidoff (19 Agosto 2018)

Se non altro sembra che quest'anno Culovic non sia dei loro, forse lo hanno venduto per coprire tutti gli acquisti...


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si riparte .
> 
> Vincono 0-3 doppietta di Icardi e gol di rovesciata di Lautaro


----------



## juventino (19 Agosto 2018)




----------



## Ragnet_7 (19 Agosto 2018)

che squadra di pagliacci.


----------



## DavidGoffin (19 Agosto 2018)

Boa uno di noi!!!!! Godo!


----------



## Boomer (19 Agosto 2018)

Che falliti di mio...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (19 Agosto 2018)

Potevamo già stare a +3 da loro, e invece la Lega ha deciso di penalizzarci in maniera clamorosa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Facile facile, doppietta di Icardi e gol di Lautaro.





Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci se non la ribaltano con Keita e Perisic



Ve l'ho detto...lasciateci gufare


----------



## de sica (19 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Una rondine non fa primavera, anche l'anno scorso avevano perso con il Sassuolo.
> 
> Poi mancava Skriniar, e infatti ha causato il gol Miranda.



Si, ma sicuramente non sono l’anti Juve. Il massimo a cui possono aspirare è un terzo posto. Quest’anno hanno una competizione in più e la rosa non è lunga.


----------



## corvorossonero (19 Agosto 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> per me vince facile l'inter, ma sono comunque curioso di vedere De Zerbi come allenatore del Sassuolo. L'anno scorso mi ha stupito parecchio. Allenatore da tenere d'occhio.



bene, pronostico indovinato  ops.
Comunque confermo quanto detto su De Zerbi, è un ottimo allenatore, in rampa di lancio. Occhio a questo giovane allenatore, secondo me ben presto lo troveremo in qualche panchina importante. Oggi il Sassuolo giocava a calcio con cognizione di causa, raziocinio, geometrie, idee precise, l'inter invece giocava a caso. Spalletti dovrà fare un duro lavoro, perché comunque la squadra c'è ed è forte, ma se non sono tutti fenomeni, l'allenatore deve poi dare quel quid in più. E' comunque uno esperto e preparato, farà meglio. 
Che rabbia non poter giocare questa settimana, hanno veramente fatto una porcata colossale.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (19 Agosto 2018)

Comunque ragazzi, non esaltiamoci troppo che questi avevano fuori 4-5 titolari e siamo pur sempre ancora al calcio d'agosto con inizio di campionato anticipato. Scelte però cervellotiche di Spalletti che ha finito per schierare Asamoah esterno alto e Lautaro trequartista, disponendosi con il 4231 con giocatori che avrebbero formato più naturalmente un semplice 442.


----------



## Heaven (20 Agosto 2018)

Da vedere l’impatto di Nainggolan, ma se come credo non sarà devastante, l’Inter si sì è migliorata, ma secondo me non è ne l’antijuve ne sicura di rientrare nella top 4.

Gli serve che esploda uno tra Keita e Lautaro.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Figuriamoci





Heaven ha scritto:


> Da vedere l’impatto di Nainggolan, ma se come credo non sarà devastante, l’Inter si sì è migliorata, ma secondo me non è ne l’antijuve ne sicura di rientrare nella top 4.
> 
> Gli serve che esploda uno tra Keita e Lautaro.



Tra la juve e l’inter c’è un abisso, ma che volete, ormai c’è troppa voglia di inter... rido come un matto
Sono migliorati ok ma sempre una squadra normale rimane, con un centrocampo abominevole dal mio punto di vista.
Comunque mi aspettavo di più da modric e vidal


----------



## unbreakable (20 Agosto 2018)

Inter di ieri veramente poca roba..ma chi sono gigi magnani e bourabia? Cioè dove gli ha pescati il sassuolo? All' inizio pensavo ad un premio per due abbonati


----------



## goleador 70 (20 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> che squadra di pagliacci.



Esattamente

Anche quest'anno lo scudetto dell'ombrellone


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2018)

E' presto ragazzi purtroppo è presto.Arriveranno secondi sono nettamente più forti di noi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Agosto 2018)

Che poi vorrei sapere un centrocampo composto da Vecino, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Borja Valero, Joao Mario e quando sarà disponibile Naingolan come può essere un centrocampo da antijuve e partecipazione attiva in Champions. No perchè li stanno facendo passare per fenomeni, a me pare sempre la solita squadra di mezze seghe. Altro che antijuve.


----------



## Albijol (20 Agosto 2018)

Non l'ho vista ma, Lautaro nuovo Tevez mi confermate?


----------



## Boomer (20 Agosto 2018)

La gente non ha capito che l' Inter ha perso i suoi giocatori migliori ( con Skriniar Peresic e Icardi) : Cancelo e Rafinha. Vediamo se il Ninja cambierà le cose.


----------



## Controcorrente (20 Agosto 2018)

Io non vi capisco (intendo chi incensa l'inda..), sono mediocrissimi e tutto è nelle mani di Naingolan che è in una fase calante allucinante.

Comunque...Non posso fare a meno di curiosare nel loro forum ogni tanto.... teorie interiste:

- ridono per Conti
- ridono del nostro centrocampo (del nostro...hanno un insieme di scarpari abominevole e ridono del nostro????  )
- sono certi di arrivare secondi
- i nostri centrali di difesa legherebbero gli scarpini ai loro

passo e chiudo...Non vedo l'ora che capiscano


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2018)

Il ritorno della grande inter!!! -cit-


----------



## mosconim (20 Agosto 2018)

Mi sembra lampante il commento di un commentatore ieri sera riguardo alle differenze tra Juve e Inter: l'Inter ha ceduto un titolare (Cancelo) e preso una riserva (Asamoah).


----------



## varvez (20 Agosto 2018)

Soddisfatto della sconfitta, naturalmente. Però attenzione: ogni sconfitta che Spalletti rimedia avvicina Conte alla loro panchina. Occhio


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> E' presto ragazzi purtroppo è presto.Arriveranno secondi sono nettamente più forti di noi...



Non esserne così sicuro 
A me non sembra siano così più forti di voi


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Che poi vorrei sapere un centrocampo composto da Vecino, Brozovic, Gagliardini, Borja Valero, Joao Mario e quando sarà disponibile Naingolan come può essere un centrocampo da antijuve e partecipazione attiva in Champions. No perchè li stanno facendo passare per fenomeni, a me pare sempre la solita squadra di mezze seghe. Altro che antijuve.



Perché c’è troppa voglia di inter 
E i fegati esplodono dopo 7 anni di dominio.
L’arroganza poi è sempre stata la loro forza


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Io non vi capisco (intendo chi incensa l'inda..), sono mediocrissimi e tutto è nelle mani di Naingolan che è in una fase calante allucinante.
> 
> Comunque...Non posso fare a meno di curiosare nel loro forum ogni tanto.... teorie interiste:
> 
> ...



Se è per questo sono convinti che stanno pagando lo scudetto di cartone del 2006
Che sono continuamente vessato dagli arbitri 
Che non hanno vinto negli anni perché il potere del palazzo se lo spartivano juve e milan
Che la juve comanda e loro sono tagliati fuori 
Che un loro scudetto vele 10 di quelli del milan e 100 di quelli della juve
Ecc
Sono i peggiori tifosi che abbia mai visto..vivono in un mondo fantastico


----------



## mosconim (20 Agosto 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Soddisfatto della sconfitta, naturalmente. Però attenzione: ogni sconfitta che Spalletti rimedia avvicina Conte alla loro panchina. Occhio



Ma siamo sicuri che Conte appena arriva ad Appiano non scappi ? Ricordate Lippi ? Moratti ha gestito Mourinho, ma non so se gli attuali proprietari/amministratori sarebbero in grado di gestire un allenatore con il carattere di Conte che poi, personalmente, non mi convince fino in fondo.


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

mosconim ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che Conte appena arriva ad Appiano non scappi ? Ricordate Lippi ? Moratti ha gestito Mourinho, ma non so se gli attuali proprietari/amministratori sarebbero in grado di gestire un allenatore con il carattere di Conte che poi, personalmente, non mi convince fino in fondo.



Fidatevi..sopravvalutate conte
Conte all’inter dura 6 mesi. Appena capisce che zhang non ha intenzione di buttare soldi...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se è per questo sono convinti che stanno pagando lo scudetto di cartone del 2006
> Che sono continuamente vessato dagli arbitri
> Che non hanno vinto negli anni perché il potere del palazzo se lo spartivano juve e milan
> Che la juve comanda e loro sono tagliati fuori
> ...



E anche ieri sera era colpa dell'arbitro e del campo...poi era solo Mazzarri quello che inventava scuse.


----------



## odasensei (20 Agosto 2018)

Spalletti ha appena rinnovato e l'Inter non può permettersi di pagare il suo stipendio e quello di Conte


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E anche ieri sera era colpa dell'arbitro e del campo...poi era solo Mazzarri quello che inventava scuse.



Ma loro vivono di scuse
Fanno ridere


----------



## Dell'erba (20 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> E anche ieri sera era colpa dell'arbitro e del campo...poi era solo Mazzarri quello che inventava scuse.



Come se nel campo non.ci giocassero entrambe poi


----------



## Dell'erba (20 Agosto 2018)

Aspetterei prima di far partire i caroselli, è praticamente calcio d'agosto, aspetterei tutto settembre per trarre conclusioni, anche se il calendario facile è dalla loro parte


----------



## mark (20 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Se è per questo sono convinti che stanno pagando lo scudetto di cartone del 2006
> Che sono continuamente vessato dagli arbitri
> Che non hanno vinto negli anni perché il potere del palazzo se lo spartivano juve e milan
> Che la juve comanda e loro sono tagliati fuori
> ...





Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Io non vi capisco (intendo chi incensa l'inda..), sono mediocrissimi e tutto è nelle mani di Naingolan che è in una fase calante allucinante.
> 
> Comunque...Non posso fare a meno di curiosare nel loro forum ogni tanto.... teorie interiste:
> 
> ...



Sono i tifosi più imbarazzanti della storia (quelli dell'Inter), secondo loro l'Inter è l'unica società seria in tutto il mondo e ce l'hanno tutti con loro.. Poi naturalmente loro hanno la squadra più forte del mondo e se perdono è sempre per colpa degli altri, imbarazzanti. Poi però se gli parli di come hanno vinto la Champions ladrando contro Chelsea, Barcellona e in finale contro il Bayern Monaca ti mandano a quel paese..


----------



## Controcorrente (20 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Sono i tifosi più imbarazzanti della storia (quelli dell'Inter), secondo loro l'Inter è l'unica società seria in tutto il mondo e ce l'hanno tutti con loro.. Poi naturalmente loro hanno la squadra più forte del mondo e se perdono è sempre per colpa degli altri, imbarazzanti. Poi però se gli parli di come hanno vinto la Champions ladrando contro Chelsea, Barcellona e in finale contro il Bayern Monaca ti mandano a quel paese..



Si sto leggendo anche del complotto perenne di arbitri, VAR, alieni etc etc....ora io capisco tutto, ma almeno noi negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto il buon senso di capire che non arrivavamo sesti per colpa degli arbitri


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Sono i tifosi più imbarazzanti della storia (quelli dell'Inter), secondo loro l'Inter è l'unica società seria in tutto il mondo e ce l'hanno tutti con loro.. Poi naturalmente loro hanno la squadra più forte del mondo e se perdono è sempre per colpa degli altri, imbarazzanti. Poi però se gli parli di come hanno vinto la Champions ladrando contro Chelsea, Barcellona e in finale contro il Bayern Monaca ti mandano a quel paese..





Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Si sto leggendo anche del complotto perenne di arbitri, VAR, alieni etc etc....ora io capisco tutto, ma almeno noi negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto il buon senso di capire che non arrivavamo sesti per colpa degli arbitri



Si vero, si sentono assolutamente attorniati, al limite della paranoia, non ho mai capito perchè.


----------



## tonilovin93 (20 Agosto 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Come se nel campo non.ci giocassero entrambe poi



Mi ricorda tanto un episodio europeo


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

mark ha scritto:


> Sono i tifosi più imbarazzanti della storia (quelli dell'Inter), secondo loro l'Inter è l'unica società seria in tutto il mondo e ce l'hanno tutti con loro.. Poi naturalmente loro hanno la squadra più forte del mondo e se perdono è sempre per colpa degli altri, imbarazzanti. Poi però se gli parli di come hanno vinto la Champions ladrando contro Chelsea, Barcellona e in finale contro il Bayern Monaca ti mandano a quel paese..



Si si
Ma poi hanno l’odio radicato in loro. Sono violenti.
Sono stupidissimi mamma mia


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Si sto leggendo anche del complotto perenne di arbitri, VAR, alieni etc etc....ora io capisco tutto, ma almeno noi negli ultimi anni abbiamo avuto il buon senso di capire che non arrivavamo sesti per colpa degli arbitri



Voi siete di alta classe
avete LA STORIA con voi. Da sempre di altra pasta.
Ma che vuoi loro la menano con la serie b e col triplete. Vivono di questo


----------



## hakaishin (20 Agosto 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si vero, si sentono assolutamente attorniati, al limite della paranoia, non ho mai capito perchè.



Perchè sono miseri e perdenti nel dna


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Voi siete di alta classe
> Voi avete LA STORIA con voi. Da sempre di altra pasta.
> Ma che vuoi loro la menano con la serie b e col triplete. Vivono di questo



Va beh ma di cosa ci meravigliamo ? I'inter da SEMPRE è la squadra italiana piu ridicola. Si credono chissachì per poi raccogliere figure di M da 30 anni a questa parte. 

Hanno vinto sto cavolo di triplete per coincidenze che a raccontarle tutte c'è ancora da ridere ( il vulcano che eruttò e costrinse il Barcellona a 14ore di viaggio in pullman , oppure l'incredible negato a san Siro contro lo stesso Barca e ancor piu clamoroso contro il Chelsea )


----------



## MGP (20 Agosto 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> - sono certi di arrivare secondi



e questa solo perche la juve ruba ogni partita e paga anche tutti gli arbitri per danegiarli... altro, sarebero campioni a dicembre.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (20 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Voi siete di alta classe
> Voi avete LA STORIA con voi. Da sempre di altra pasta.
> Ma che vuoi loro la menano con la serie b e col triplete. Vivono di questo



Milan e Juve hanno da sempre una storia. Sono le due squadre più importanti d'Italia e tra le più importanti d'Europa. In Europa conoscono Milan e Juve. Anche se voi avete perso tante finali, ma almeno ci siete arrivati. È tutto diverso. L'inter non è mai stata una big. Il punto è quello.
Dicono sempre che Milan e Juve vanno a braccetto.... Che siamo entrambi mafiosi etc. In realtà ci siamo sempre rispettati e basta. Io ho tanti amici Juventini con cui parlo di calcio senza problemi, con gli interisti non riesco. Sono isterici e anti sportivi. Conosco gente interista che mi ha detto che non capisco nulla perché definisco CR7 il più forte del mondo. Che lecco il c. ai gobbi. Cioè mo cristiano è una pippa perché gioca con voi. Insomma sono nati malissimo e rosicano. 

Come quando dicono che sono la prima squadra di Milano. Ma quando mai? Il Milan si chiama Milan come Milano! È nato prima dell'Inter, porta il nome della città, ha più tifosi, storia ed ha vinto di più. Come si fanno a dire certe cose? La grande Inter? Ma quale grande Inter? Si puo' paragonare al Milan di Sacchi? Oppure a quello di Ancelotti e Capello? Si puo' paragonare alla Juve di Platini o a quella di Zidane e compagnia? Dai....

Zanetti grande bandiera, ovvio.... Ma rispetto a Maldini era una mezza pippa. Come lo era rispetto a Del Piero o a Buffon. Per dire due bandiere juventine di talento assoluto. Invece lo ergono a fenomeno che non è mai stato. Per non parlare di calciopoli e del loro scudetto di cartone. Parlano come se non abbiano mai fatto niente, quando così non è. Le loro intercettazioni esistono e le cose sporche le facevano pure loro. Sono ridicoli da sempre. Ed adesso hanno un allenatore degno per loro, perché anch'esso è ridicolo come loro. Meglio essere Milanista ed arrivare sesto che Interista ed arrivare secondo. Oltretutto..... Che pagliacciata è il Derby D'Italia? Ma quando mai? La Juve non se l'è mai incu..ta. quella squadra di melme.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (20 Agosto 2018)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Aspetterei prima di far partire i caroselli, è praticamente calcio d'agosto, aspetterei tutto settembre per trarre conclusioni, anche se il calendario facile è dalla loro parte



Eh si, come dicevo ieri notte, la penso come te...poi avevano diversi titolari fuori ma ciò non toglie che anche con quelli che c'erano il Sassuolo devi batterlo. Vediamo nel prossimo mese e mezzo, anche se il calendario facile può essere un'arma a doppio taglio.


----------



## Sotiris (20 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Inter, partita della prima giornata di Serie A 2018/2019 in programma domenica 19 agosto 2018 alle ore 20:30 allo stadio Mapei.
> 
> Dove vedere Sassuolo - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...



Dei milanisti che fanno comunella coi ladri in bianconero odio solo più gli interisti.


----------



## Franz64 (21 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Milan e Juve hanno da sempre una storia. Sono le due squadre più importanti d'Italia e tra le più importanti d'Europa. In Europa conoscono Milan e Juve. Anche se voi avete perso tante finali, ma almeno ci siete arrivati. È tutto diverso. L'inter non è mai stata una big. Il punto è quello.
> Dicono sempre che Milan e Juve vanno a braccetto.... Che siamo entrambi mafiosi etc. In realtà ci siamo sempre rispettati e basta. Io ho tanti amici Juventini con cui parlo di calcio senza problemi, con gli interisti non riesco. Sono isterici e anti sportivi. Conosco gente interista che mi ha detto che non capisco nulla perché definisco CR7 il più forte del mondo. Che lecco il c. ai gobbi. Cioè mo cristiano è una pippa perché gioca con voi. Insomma sono nati malissimo e rosicano.
> 
> Come quando dicono che sono la prima squadra di Milano. Ma quando mai? Il Milan si chiama Milan come Milano! È nato prima dell'Inter, porta il nome della città, ha più tifosi, storia ed ha vinto di più. Come si fanno a dire certe cose? La grande Inter? Ma quale grande Inter? Si puo' paragonare al Milan di Sacchi? Oppure a quello di Ancelotti e Capello? Si puo' paragonare alla Juve di Platini o a quella di Zidane e compagnia? Dai....
> ...



Che poi si credono Una "grande" con una storia gloriosa....ma de che? Hanno vinto 3 scudetti in 40 anni (66-06), hanno avuto 2 periodi "belli" nela loro anonima storia: uno con alcuni lati oscuri (caffè corretti di Herrera), l'altro grazie alle telefonate dimenticate nel cassetto che gli avrebbe mandati in B, altro che triplete.... In Europa e nel mondo non c'è paragone con noi, il nostro blasone non è nemmeno paragonabile al loro, la SECONDA SQUADRA DI MILANO


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda tanto un episodio europeo



Posto che basta vedere le immagini e rendersi conto che solo uba parte era particolarmente rovinata, lì la partita era da annullare, o ancora di più evitare di.arrivare all'ultima giornata, ma Andony e l'europa non sono mai andati d'accordo


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Agosto 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Eh si, come dicevo ieri notte, la penso come te...poi avevano diversi titolari fuori ma ciò non toglie che anche con quelli che c'erano il Sassuolo devi batterlo. Vediamo nel prossimo mese e mezzo, anche se il calendario facile può essere un'arma a doppio taglio.



Di cui uno era perisic che è il loro migliore insieme ad icardi, non è poco.


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma di cosa ci meravigliamo ? I'inter da SEMPRE è la squadra italiana piu ridicola. Si credono chissachì per poi raccogliere figure di M da 30 anni a questa parte.
> 
> Hanno vinto sto cavolo di triplete per coincidenze che a raccontarle tutte c'è ancora da ridere ( il vulcano che eruttò e costrinse il Barcellona a 14ore di viaggio in pullman , oppure l'incredible negato a san Siro contro lo stesso Barca e ancor piu clamoroso contro il Chelsea )



Iniesta infortunato(l'iniesta campione del mondo del 2010, non so se mi spiego)? Il cska ai quarti?! Il bayern più scarso degli ultimi 30 anni con olic attaccante?!


----------



## hakaishin (21 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma di cosa ci meravigliamo ? I'inter da SEMPRE è la squadra italiana piu ridicola. Si credono chissachì per poi raccogliere figure di M da 30 anni a questa parte.
> 
> Hanno vinto sto cavolo di triplete per coincidenze che a raccontarle tutte c'è ancora da ridere ( il vulcano che eruttò e costrinse il Barcellona a 14ore di viaggio in pullman , oppure l'incredible negato a san Siro contro lo stesso Barca e ancor piu clamoroso contro il Chelsea )



Vivono prigionieri del ricordo perenne del triplete e della loro sfortuna e ingiustizia
Mi fanno schifo


----------



## hakaishin (21 Agosto 2018)

MGP ha scritto:


> e questa solo perche la juve ruba ogni partita e paga anche tutti gli arbitri per danegiarli... altro, sarebero campioni a dicembre.



Esattamente 
Stanno pagando lo scudetto del 2006 ahahahah


----------



## hakaishin (21 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Milan e Juve hanno da sempre una storia. Sono le due squadre più importanti d'Italia e tra le più importanti d'Europa. In Europa conoscono Milan e Juve. Anche se voi avete perso tante finali, ma almeno ci siete arrivati. È tutto diverso. L'inter non è mai stata una big. Il punto è quello.
> Dicono sempre che Milan e Juve vanno a braccetto.... Che siamo entrambi mafiosi etc. In realtà ci siamo sempre rispettati e basta. Io ho tanti amici Juventini con cui parlo di calcio senza problemi, con gli interisti non riesco. Sono isterici e anti sportivi. Conosco gente interista che mi ha detto che non capisco nulla perché definisco CR7 il più forte del mondo. Che lecco il c. ai gobbi. Cioè mo cristiano è una pippa perché gioca con voi. Insomma sono nati malissimo e rosicano.
> 
> Come quando dicono che sono la prima squadra di Milano. Ma quando mai? Il Milan si chiama Milan come Milano! È nato prima dell'Inter, porta il nome della città, ha più tifosi, storia ed ha vinto di più. Come si fanno a dire certe cose? La grande Inter? Ma quale grande Inter? Si puo' paragonare al Milan di Sacchi? Oppure a quello di Ancelotti e Capello? Si puo' paragonare alla Juve di Platini o a quella di Zidane e compagnia? Dai....
> ...



Mi hai commosso 
Io la vedo esattamente come te. Io sono pieno di parenti e amici milanisti con cui parlo volentieri e senza problemi. Juve e milsn hanno sofferto e poi si sono rialzati sempre più forti. Sono anni che mi auguro che voi torniste dove vi compete, perché il mio avversario è il milan e non l’inter.
Loro sono ossessionati da noi..non hanno nient’altro che l’odio e l’invidia.
Ridicoli


----------



## MGP (21 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Esattamente
> Stanno pagando lo scudetto del 2006 ahahahah



per me stano pagando solo la stupidita e la delusione ... forse gli interisti sono il perfecto esempio per il dunning-krueger effect.


----------



## mark (21 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Milan e Juve hanno da sempre una storia. Sono le due squadre più importanti d'Italia e tra le più importanti d'Europa. In Europa conoscono Milan e Juve. Anche se voi avete perso tante finali, ma almeno ci siete arrivati. È tutto diverso. L'inter non è mai stata una big. Il punto è quello.
> Dicono sempre che Milan e Juve vanno a braccetto.... Che siamo entrambi mafiosi etc. In realtà ci siamo sempre rispettati e basta. Io ho tanti amici Juventini con cui parlo di calcio senza problemi, con gli interisti non riesco. Sono isterici e anti sportivi. Conosco gente interista che mi ha detto che non capisco nulla perché definisco CR7 il più forte del mondo. Che lecco il c. ai gobbi. Cioè mo cristiano è una pippa perché gioca con voi. Insomma sono nati malissimo e rosicano.
> 
> Come quando dicono che sono la prima squadra di Milano. Ma quando mai? Il Milan si chiama Milan come Milano! È nato prima dell'Inter, porta il nome della città, ha più tifosi, storia ed ha vinto di più. Come si fanno a dire certe cose? La grande Inter? Ma quale grande Inter? Si puo' paragonare al Milan di Sacchi? Oppure a quello di Ancelotti e Capello? Si puo' paragonare alla Juve di Platini o a quella di Zidane e compagnia? Dai....
> ...



Solo applausi, tra l’altro la morte di Facchetti è stata la loro fortuna altrimenti finivano in serie B anche loro visto che è stato confermato che faceva lobbying con gli arbitri


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (21 Agosto 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Mi hai commosso
> Io la vedo esattamente come te. Io sono pieno di parenti e amici milanisti con cui parlo volentieri e senza problemi. Juve e milsn hanno sofferto e poi si sono rialzati sempre più forti. Sono anni che mi auguro che voi torniste dove vi compete, perché il mio avversario è il milan e non l’inter.
> Loro sono ossessionati da noi..non hanno nient’altro che l’odio e l’invidia.
> Ridicoli



Anche io spero che torneremo ovviamente. Sono ossessionati da voi, ma senza motivo. Perché non sono mai stati una vostra rivale reale. Come Napoli rivale storica della Juve. Ma quando mai? Come si fa a dire certe cose? Milan e Juve sempre state due rivali sotirche con rispetto. 

Comunque Nainggolan intanto ha iniziato benissimo eh. 
Guardate qua. 


https://postimg.cc/image/502hzzai9/

P.S: Non riesco a caricare direttamente la foto. Copiate il link. 



mark ha scritto:


> Solo applausi, tra l’altro la morte di Facchetti è stata la loro fortuna altrimenti finivano in serie B anche loro visto che è stato confermato che faceva lobbying con gli arbitri



Esatto. Ma questo non lo dicono però le melme


----------



## hakaishin (21 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Anche io spero che torneremo ovviamente. Sono ossessionati da voi, ma senza motivo. Perché non sono mai stati una vostra rivale reale. Come Napoli rivale storica della Juve. Ma quando mai? Come si fa a dire certe cose? Milan e Juve sempre state due rivali sotirche con rispetto.
> 
> Comunque Nainggolan intanto ha iniziato benissimo eh.
> Guardate qua.
> ...


Applausi!
Sono d’accordo su tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2018)

Se questa partita l'avesse giocata così il Milan apriti cielo. Saremmo passati da "siamo da 6° posto" a "dobbiamo lottare per non retrocedere"...


----------



## hakaishin (21 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Se questa partita l'avesse giocata così il Milan apriti cielo. Saremmo passati da "siamo da 6° posto" a "dobbiamo lottare per non retrocedere"...



Eh ma c’è troppa voglia di inda
La potenza di suninnngggg....


----------



## Asso_86 (21 Agosto 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Milan e Juve hanno da sempre una storia. Sono le due squadre più importanti d'Italia e tra le più importanti d'Europa. In Europa conoscono Milan e Juve. Anche se voi avete perso tante finali, ma almeno ci siete arrivati. È tutto diverso. L'inter non è mai stata una big. Il punto è quello.
> Dicono sempre che Milan e Juve vanno a braccetto.... Che siamo entrambi mafiosi etc. In realtà ci siamo sempre rispettati e basta. Io ho tanti amici Juventini con cui parlo di calcio senza problemi, con gli interisti non riesco. Sono isterici e anti sportivi. Conosco gente interista che mi ha detto che non capisco nulla perché definisco CR7 il più forte del mondo. Che lecco il c. ai gobbi. Cioè mo cristiano è una pippa perché gioca con voi. Insomma sono nati malissimo e rosicano.
> 
> Come quando dicono che sono la prima squadra di Milano. Ma quando mai? Il Milan si chiama Milan come Milano! È nato prima dell'Inter, porta il nome della città, ha più tifosi, storia ed ha vinto di più. Come si fanno a dire certe cose? La grande Inter? Ma quale grande Inter? Si puo' paragonare al Milan di Sacchi? Oppure a quello di Ancelotti e Capello? Si puo' paragonare alla Juve di Platini o a quella di Zidane e compagnia? Dai....
> ...




Chapeau.


Ho sempre considerato il Milan come la nostra VERA e UNICA rivale, siete stati gli unici ad averci battuto lealmente sul campo.

Quelli la invece no, la gloria manco sanno cosa sia. Tutto viziato da un’estate che ha fatto tabula rasa della concorrenza, e mentre c’era chi ha pagato (noi con la B, il Milan con un’estate col mercato bloccato per via dei processi), loro son stati addirittura premiati.


----------

